# Live weight vs Hanging weight



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Philbert is just over 5 months old and by the weight tape around 115 lbs. Is there a general rule for the predictable hanging weight of a goat this size?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm... not sure. That would be interesting to know though. Hopefully somebody who has experience with on the hoof vs hanging weight can chime in.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Can't help. Just wanted to say I LOVE the wattles!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I found a website for lamb hanging weight. http://colliefarm.wordpress.com/2012/12/24/the-math-of-live-weight-to-frozen-cuts-in-lamb/
I would think that goat would be very similar. Basically, you will end up with around 50-58% meat. (If I read the article correctly).


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

For our Ag/FFA chapter we had to take the quality counts test to be able to show I took it a couple years ago so I'm not real sure but you might be able to look it up online I know for sure it's on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, lamb and goat tend to have the same carcass weight percentage. I would expect 50%


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I am trying to be rational and intellectual about this but I am REALLY gonna miss this guy. First baby born to us here.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know it can be tough! Just remember that by filling your freezer with meat from an animal that was raised very humanely, you avoid buying meat from sources that may not raise animals with the same kindness.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I know it can be tough! Just remember that by filling your freezer with meat from an animal that was raised very humanely, you avoid buying meat from sources that may not raise animals with the same kindness.


Agreed!!! And you know his life was full of happiness from the start to end. A lot of animals don't get that and that's the only thing I pray my animals will get. Just to be taken care of and not know pain or neglect no matter how or why their life ends

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

And what an awesome thing it is to be able to raise your own food. Throw in a milk goat and you have meat and dairy covered, add a chicken and you have eggs, how awesome!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Next time, try not naming your intended freezer camp candidate. I've found that if they are not named,
you don't get as close to them and when it is "time", either to sell or ... It isn't quite as hard. I never name any buck kids
that are born here. They get good care, just not named or petted as often. (for my sake more than anything!).

He is a nice healthy looking boy!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I took a boer in last week. Not sure what the live weight was....150# ish. Hanging weight was 74# and I brought home 52# meat


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> And what an awesome thing it is to be able to raise your own food. Throw in a milk goat and you have meat and dairy covered, add a chicken and you have eggs, how awesome!


haa haa we have it all. Very thankful for goats, milk, chickens and turkeys too.


----------

